# Eclipseprojekte (Java) ohne Eclipse ausführen



## Markus_ (11. Nov 2009)

Moin!

Frage: Wie kann ich am schnellsten und umkompliziertesten eine mit Eclipse geschriebene Java Applikation (Eclipse Java Projekt) starten, ohne dass ich dazu Eclipse starten muss?

System: Eclipse Galileo, Windows XP

Hintergrund: Wahrscheinlich ganz klar, habe eine Applikation geschrieben, die lauffähig ist, ich aber noch ständig erweitere. Mit eclipse zu starten (also nicht zum Entwicklungsbetrieb) klaut mir aber einfach zu viel Hauptspeicher (mein Rechner ist mit über sechs Jahren schon ewas älter ^^).

Eine mir bekannte Möglichkeit ist, das ganze von eclipse einfach als jar packen zu lassen, dann kann ich das ganze locker ausführen.
Meine Überlegung ist nun jedoch vielmehr, ob ich die Anwendung nicht auch einfach von der Eingabeaufforderung starten kann, ohne vorher das ganze von eclipse als jar packen zu lassen.
Das Projektverzeichnis "myproject" hat die Ordner "bin" und "lib" (und weitere). Am meisten Erfolg hatte ich bislang mit 
"java app.App", ausgeführt im "bin" Verzeichnis (In App ist die Main-Methode, das ganze im package app).
Da bekam ich dann jedoch den Fehler, dass eine Bibliotheksklasse nicht gefunden wurde - auch ganz logisch. (ClassNotFoundException mit entsprechender bibliotheksklasse)
Daher die Idee: java -cp "[....]/myproject/lib" app.App 
-> NoClassDefFoundError app/App -> Jetzt findet er meine Hauptklasse nicht mehr.

Um Hilfe zur Aufklärung meiner Denkfehler wird gebeten, besten Dank (=


----------



## maki (11. Nov 2009)

Du kannst dir dein Projekt doch von zB. Ant  kompilieren & zu einer Jar packen lassen.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2009)

Du solltest noch den '.' in den CP aufnehmen.


----------

